# Would you do Kobe for Dirk?



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

All sentiment and realism aside, if you were our GM, would you pull the trigger on that? I figure if we were to get into the eventual Kobe sweepstakes it would take him and something smaller or a good sized purge of our roster. Personally I'd do this and try and find a good to very good 4 to fill his spot.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> All sentiment and realism aside, if you were our GM, would you pull the trigger on that? I figure if we were to get into the eventual Kobe sweepstakes it would take him and something smaller or a good sized purge of our roster. Personally I'd do this and try and find a good to very good 4 to fill his spot.



its better off for both teams. its obvious mavs arent happy and obviously cant work together too well.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Cuban would never do it though, I don't think we have personal problems with players as much as it is they're just soft.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Do the Mavs want more first round exits? Trading Dirk for Kobe makes you worse than the Lakers are right now.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If the Lakers trade Kobe it'll almost be certainly be to an Eastern Conference team.Stone cold truth is that Chicago is probably about the only viable options since Kobe will be able to veto any trade.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Why would the Lakers care, the Mavericks aren't a direct rival, and trading Kobe, you aren't going to contend for another 3 years anyway...so I don't think it would matter. I think Kobe puts Dallas on his wishlist too.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I think we've gone as far as Dirk can carry us...it will take him getting traded to bring the beast out of him...so basically we keep him and watch him have a good career or we trade him and watch him become a legend...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> Why would the Lakers care, the Mavericks aren't a direct rival, and trading Kobe, you aren't going to contend for another 3 years anyway...so I don't think it would matter. I think Kobe puts Dallas on his wishlist too.


I don't think Kobe wants any part of Dallas if it means Dirk won't be there anymore. The new Mavs would be like the old Lakers..


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't know why people think Dirk has this inner beast in him that will be unleashed any second. He's not going to get much better than he is now, he just won the MVP...what more do you expect?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I don't know why people think Dirk has this inner beast in him that will be unleashed any second. He's not going to get much better than he is now, he just won the MVP...what more do you expect?


He has yet to put it together at the right time, I don't know if he ever will, but I'm sure he will be trying at least. 

As for Kobe, we've been saying all year long that Dirk is not a part of our system, he is basically the system who opens lanes and creates our spacing which was fine for the major part of the regular season. I don't think we would get better if we got Kobe instead. We had to put together a new team then and with some of those terrible contracts that would be almost impossible.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

My faith in the big German is slowing returning... of course, that's after licking the wounds for many weeks.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This team needs a new offensive system; this old iso stuff was built for Dirk, but now we've got players that can go - I guess that means Dirk can go...:biggrin:


----------

